# Is it the hot weather ................



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

.............. that makes some drivers behave like complete twats ............ early in the morning?

Friday travelling to work. Good fast 'B' road with right hand bend which has a minor road junction on the left 10 yards or so before the bend. Me, I'm driving at my normal sedate pace :roll: towards the bend when small white van appears at the mnor road junction. I'm ready to apply the anchors in case matey boy pulls out but good, eye contact achieved so he's seen me ................... or has he ............... 20 yards or so to junction and out he merrily pulls. Anchors away but not only does he pull out but crawls along at walking pace whilst he a) finds the gear he's missed, b) takes the van out of third gear he's pulled away in, or c) completes his day dream - who cares? I'm thinking this is going to be a bit messy and the ABS kicks in just in the nick of time and prevents me rear ending twat features by an inch or so  Calm meditation prevents road rage consuming every inch of my being ............... plus the fact that I was too pre-occupied checking to see that the undies were still OK for the rest of the day!!

Today, travelling to work. Dual carriage way 'A' road. Me, bundling down the outside lane at my normal sedate pace again :roll: People carrier something or other on inside lane and I'm approaching it fast, very fast. Twenty yards or so before overtaking manoeuvre and people carrier moves right and indicates in one simultaneous manouevre to occupy the patch of road I'm bearing down upon ...................... anchors away .................. no real problem as I'll get down to his speed with a yard or two to spare ................. except he now sees me approaching and getting close at a rather rapid closing speed ................ so he decides to brake test me :evil: OMG there's no way to avoid the inevitable but, thankfully, his brake test moment is fleeting and I, again, manage to avoid contact by a *** paper's width. As I regain composure I'm now alongside the guy who dimble brain had pulled out to overtake. I look at him and I'll swear it was only his specs holding his eyeballs in place!! I shrug and it is this driver that motions toward prat features and gives the hand signals confirming just what I was thinking of the driver in front!

What are these people thinking ................... if anything!! Or has Audi fitted my vehicle with some cloaking device I'm not aware of .............. in which case can someone tell me how to switch it off?


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

It's the reason I usually drive everywhere on dipped beam, at least there's no excuse for not having seen you; but they still don't!
I used to have an SEAT Ibiza in Kiwi Yellow (it's the bright yellow/green) and spent most of my time taking avoiding action from the f.wits that 'didn't see me' some people are permanently asleep, probably drugs or alcohol.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

No its not the hot weather - they are around all the time, and getting worse - vehicles in our neck of the woods must have all had their indicators nicked too :evil:

It used to be a pleasure driving, but its the continuous stream of numpties and half wits you come across which spoil it and what makes it worse, they dont even know they have done anything wrong or nearly caused an accident.

Seasurfer


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

probably tw*ts all the time, but lack of sleep due to heat will make em worse.
In the last week I have lost count of the outside lane sleepers when the inside is clear and I am even staying within the limit when I catch them dawdling along, but will they pull over, no way.
The hand sign is just resentment cause they are in their poxy little cars.


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

"" used to have an SEAT Ibiza in Kiwi Yellow (it's the bright yellow/green)""
Same thing with me,last car was a bright yellow mr2,driving along a straight road,no cars clear blue sky and some old duffer pulls straight out of a side road in front of me i t-boned him at 40mph,both cars wrote of.His first words :sorry i did nt see you:.For fucks sake its bright yellow.Mind you with hindsight i should have bought him a beer as a month later i bought the TT.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Arrgghhhh, been done again!! Minding my own business driving down a perfectly straight 30 mph restricted residential road (and for once I'm well within the speed limit) when a woman in a LR Discovery coming towards me creeps across the central white line ............... and keeps coming!! I'm almost stationary, looking for options of where to go, before she lifts her head up, sees me and swerves back onto her side of the road missing the front wing by a few inches. Now I know it is not a cloaking device on the Audi because I was in the Range Rover at the time ............... and it is just not credible to say that you didn't see a Range Rover!! Goodness only knows what see was doing - tuning the radio, putting her makeup on or adjusting her suspender belt - i know not what, but I'm now getting paranoid that they (whoever they are) are out to get me .............. and if this carries on it will only be a matter of time before they do!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Coming home from work Friday PM and guy in a black VW Golf decided to overtake me on a roundabout going straight on, anyhow as we both about to exit the roundabout he just went into the side of me bashing my front wing in, idiot.

He reckons I was turning right and cut him up, either way it will be a knock for knock I guess, currently driving a Ford Fusion FFS.

Currently I am hating Golf drivers. :twisted:


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

ChadW said:


> Currently I am hating Golf drivers. :twisted:


uh oh [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Where do you people get your patience from?? Seriously??

Twat 1 would have been in a hedge eating his white van steering wheel and twat 2 would have ended uo in pain locked in the back of his people carrier thing!!

I really need to calm down :lol:

Well done for your patience!!

Daz


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

drnh said:


> Where do you people get your patience from?? Seriously??


When you've been driving for as long as I have you have pretty much seen, and experienced, everything other twat drivers have to throw at you. Worst experience was waiting patiently behind two cars at red traffic lights when an uninsured driver careered into the back of me writing off six cars - his, mine, the six week old Toyota in front of me, the Austin 1100 in front of that ................... and two cars that collided with the Austin as it was punted 15 yards (with handbrake on) out into the middle of the junction - one Renault 5 and a Peugeot 505. Never seen so much carnage in my life before ......... or since!! Minimum assessed impact speed was 60mph - that's impact speed (and minimum - coppers believe it could have actually been in excass of 70mph) after he'd hauled on the brakes 

You eventually learn that road rage a) gets you angry and then miserable, b) is difficult to really vent on the driver at fault and c) can get you locked up if you do manage to exercise b). It's actually pointless!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

One jolly day in Tipton I saw a truck driver pull up behind a young lad in a Vauxhall VXR of some description, wrench open the drivers door, grab the lad and threaten to hurt him. Heaven knows what he did. So it is possible to vent your anger....

Personally I think people who are clearly at fault in big accidents should be refused any medical treatment until the road is clear again. Smash of some sort on the A40 at Northolt this morning, took me 2.5 hours to get to work. Then I went home again with swine flu. It's been an eventful day.


----------

